# Pair of LGDs need new home



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

I have two Livestock Guard Dogs that need a new home. I'm told they are 5/8 Anatolian and 3/8 Great Pyrenees. One is off-white & the other is light tan. Both are females (not fixed) and weigh about 50 lbs. I don't expect them to get any bigger as they will be 1 yr old on April 1. They were raised on a sheep/goat farm and were great guarding those flocks (with their parents). I got them last fall to protect my flock of chickens. Instead (despite my best efforts to train them) they've killed or maimed several birds so I've come to the conclusion that they're not meant to guard chickens. I'd prefer to keep them together. These are working farm dogs; I will let them go only to someone who will use them as LGDs. Rehoming fee of $50 each. 

I'm located in central Ohio. Check my local Craigslit ad for pics: http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/3668035752.html


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

jjstephens said:


> I have two Livestock Guard Dogs that need a new home. I'm told they are 5/8 Anatolian and 3/8 Great Pyrenees. One is off-white & the other is light tan. Both are females (not fixed) and weigh about 50 lbs. I don't expect them to get any bigger as they will be 1 yr old on April 1. They were raised on a sheep/goat farm and were great guarding those flocks (with their parents). I got them last fall to protect my flock of chickens. Instead (despite my best efforts to train them) they've killed or maimed several birds so I've come to the conclusion that they're not meant to guard chickens. I'd prefer to keep them together. These are working farm dogs; I will let them go only to someone who will use them as LGDs. Rehoming fee of $50 each.


They aren't just anatolian/GP cross only if they only weigh 50lbs. They have something else in them which might be the problem you are having. GP/Anatolian would weigh closer to 100. I have one female of that cross that weighs 130.

I do hope you find them a good home, but I just wanted you to know that the issue is probably that they are not full LGD breeds. The LGDs are twice that size or more.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I looked at the picture and those dogs weigh more than 50 lbs. I can see the Great Pyr in them. I'll take your word on the Anatolian. 

What did you do to train them not to kill your chickens? Just curious.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That is a lovely white dog and I can see the Pry in it; however, it does look like it might weigh more than 50 lbs and, since it is only a year old, could gain even more.

I'm curious too. Did you get them just weaned and train them yourself? Training most pups can be difficult at times.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

At nearly a year old, they are just about ready to settle down and do their job. You pretty much have to accept some losses until they mature.

I think if you hold on to them for just a bit longer, you will not regret it.


----------



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. 

It's kind of hard to tell from a picture (especially without a frame of reference) to tell how large a dog is. That said, I'm guessing on the weight--they could be more but I don't think they're ever going to reach typical GP size. As for their parentage--the guy I got them from (at 7 months old) told me about their mix. He said that both breeds are usually larger but that both parents were unusually small for their breed.

As for what I've done to train them: I've introduced them to the chickens a number of times. I've let them see me handling the chickens and let them know the chickens are special to me. When they have chased the birds (or even when they look at them with too much interest) I've scolded them. I've thought about a training shock collar but 1) I don't have one and 2) I'm not fond of using them.

Actually, the dogs are pretty tame around the birds most of the time. Its just that if one of the chickens flutters it seems to trigger an attack response. If anyone has any tips on chicken-guard training, I'd be ever so grateful! I've really grown fond of these dogs and really do not want to get rid of them. I just can't keep losing the chickens they're here to protect. Our daughter & her family live next door. We're planning to get some goats either later this year or next. These dogs would be perfect for them. As I said earlier, I just can't keep losing chickens in the meantime.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

As some others have said until the age of 18 months they are not really trustworthy to be left alone. Our GP killed several chickens, some by accident and some on purpose. What we did was to teach her that those were MY chickens. We made the mistake of not leashing her at first. Put the dog on a leash, then take them to the chickens. Anytime the dog shows interest in the birds correct the dog. Our correction was "MY chickens". We did this for quite some time and then when she began to show less interest in the chickens the lead was dropped. If she started after a chicken she got rolled and again in a very growly voice "MY chickens". I knew she was safe with the chickens when I could step out of sight and she would look away from a chicken that was running around right in front of her. She guards the chickens better than she guards the goats and the chickens now run for cover when she barks a warning. But like I said it takes work and takes time. We got her at 6 months old and she had only been around goats, no chickens. By the time she was a year old she was fully settling into her job and now at 2 she is invaluable. That first 6 months was rough though. Blessings, Kat


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

A similar situation occurred with the I purchased. As a pup, he would chase anything that looked exciting to him. It was during this growing phase that we would keep a close eye on him, though we could not watch him constantly. Then we found him chewing on a goose! Grrrrrrrrr David grabbed the goose and I grabbed a piece of a rubber water hose. Holding onto that Lab's color, I gave him a few licks with the hose over his rump while David held the hurt goose up to his nose. (The goose actually bit him on that nose, which helped a lot.) Then we let the Lab loose again to freely run our 6 acres. That was several years ago; and since then, not once has he chased any of our fowl (geese, chickens, guineas). We also have a small herd of dairy goats and each year there are tiny kids running with them. These baby goats can jump and run all around this Lab and not once has he attempted to try and catch one. So dogs can be trained; but it takes a lot of attentiveness and effort.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

If you WANT to keep the dogs, and you want to break them from killing chickens, you can try building a 20x20 pen up against the chicken house for the dogs. I tie mine, but that's me. They will get used to the fluttering. I take the pup with me when I feed the chooks. If it shows ANY interest, it gets a correction. 

I wouldn't leave your dogs out free with the chickens unless you are right there and can correct the flash into prey drive. 

I've got one at my daughter's house right now that will be going through doggie boot camp when she gets here. If she doesn't make the grade, I'll be putting her down. I can't pass a problem along. 

The plus side is that she has become aggressive to strangers. My other dogs won't challenge a stranger and I had a lamb stolen 2 weeks ago. I just might have a job for this girl!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm gonna agree with everyone else. It's a learning curve for us as much as for the dogs. My first two LGDs I was at my wits end frustrated and infuriated with my chicken killing dogs. But then someone told me and I eventually saw that it was true~ once the dogs get old enough....and truth be told you've "Beat him with a dead chicken" enough times a good LGD out grows the desire to kill chickens. It's mostly that teenage stage that is so hard on the poultry. It sure is frustrating getting the point of good chicken dog~ but so satisfying when you suddenly realize.....hey~ I've not had to get after him about a chicken in a really long time!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I would take them as I need a pair to guard my sheep, however, I have chickens too and I cannot have them killing my birds.


----------



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow! Lots of great advice. 

The growling voice and "MY chickens" is one of the things I've been doing--plus really scolding them big time when I catch them chasing or even stalking. That seems to work for a day or so but it seems like they then get amnesia! 

The dogs are in a quarter acre fenced back yard. The chickens are in a 35'x40' pen that adjoins the back yard. I let the birds free range (not in the back yard) when the weather is nice. However, for some reason the chickens particularly like to come into the back yard to forage--if a gate gets left open (my 11 yr old granddaughter helps me with the chickens) they're in there in a heart beat. Actually, I guess that makes sense--they know that's where I keep the feed! 

As for keeping the dogs, unless something develops right away, that's probably what I'll do (after all, I put them up for adoption only very grudgingly). A day or two ago I thought I had something worked out for them and committed to take a border collie from someone else. The first thing fell through so now it looks like I'll have these girls along with a third dog! Surprisingly, my wife is okay with it (she really like the border collie!).


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

You are on the right track. The only thing I would change is to pen them when you are not with them. That way they are not able to kill anything. Are they easy to call off when they start to chase? You might be okay without a leash if they are. Another thing you could try is a citronella collar. Rather than a shock, they get sprayed. These dogs are 'soft' enough that that is all it takes to get their attention off what they are doing. They are smart and want to please. Sometimes the puppy brain overtakes them. I think in a few months you will have the dogs you want.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

As others have pointed out, its the fluttering that triggers the puppy response in the dogs. It's just so tempting to chase and play with those feathered squeaky toys. Some training and letting the dogs mature usually takes care of it. My Maremmas killed a few chickens too, before I got them broke, and I did use a citronella collar like DaniR suggested. They work AWESOME! Dogs absolutely hate the spray but it doesnt cause pain or panic. The other thing I did was make my dogs lay down while I put the chickens on top of them and let the chickens walk all over them, correcting the dog when he tried to move. They now dependably raise all of my free range meaties as well as my laying hens, guarding from both ground and aerial predators. Haven't lost a single bird in 2 years. Your dogs are so close to being old enough, I don't think I would give up now. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

In our experience, getting rid of a livestock guardian and getting a border collie is the exact OPPOSITE of what you want to do! Our border collie cannot be loose with chickens, as she will attack them.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I wish I was closer, I need some LGD for coyote patrol. My chickens are penned and I've trained LGDs before. Good luck with them, they will be great dogs someday.


----------



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

Okay, I've turned the corner on this one. I'm going to keep the dogs in hopes they grow out of it. 

One encouraging sign is that for the past several days the dogs have been especially anxious to please me. Maybe they're finally beginning to get it . . . either that or someone read my original post to them 

I really appreciate everyone's input. Lots of great advice!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

jjstephens said:


> Okay, I've turned the corner on this one. I'm going to keep the dogs in hopes they grow out of it.
> 
> One encouraging sign is that for the past several days the dogs have been especially anxious to please me. Maybe they're finally beginning to get it . . . either that or someone read my original post to them
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's input. Lots of great advice!


They'll grow and you'll train them ;-) out of it. Takes time and clear consistant training to make and dog great....worth all the work to have great dogs! Good Luck, stick with it!


----------

